# Un pò splatter...



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

Oggi in ufficio è stata una giornata. Difficile. Molto difficile.
Io però ero abbastanza in forma. 
Pecola finita. In genere i miei momenti da strapazzamento ovaie (finchè ce l'ho)durano al massimo, ma proprio al massimo 36 ore.
Poi mi scatta qualcosa in testa e rientro in modalità kreti o splatter.
Stasera un pò splatter.

Non che fossi troppo in modalità kreti oggi, anche perchè...
Ho la guest star, anzi, il camel toe con le stigmate.
Un dolore non costante, ma a fitte. Del tipo che cammino normale e improvvisamente trak! uno spillone nel quadrante destro inferiore del cameltoe e sono in terra dal dolore lancinante che maledico morti e vivi.

Ho la guest star disreattiva. Come la pelle. E gli assorbenti esterni mi fanno allergia. Tutti. Anche quelli comprati in farmacia creati dalle fate sanguine, che costano 2000 mila dollari al centimetro quadrato  perchè non hanno questo, non hanno l' altro, non sono sbiancati con la candeggina ma con gocce di rugiada di bosco profumata di zagare e varie stronzate.
Niente.
Uguali agli assorbenti di Alien per me. Come se ci fosse acido solforico al posto del cotone.
Quindi. Visto che il problema era risolto con gli assorbenti interni ma per ovvi motivi non posso usarli...
Oggi è cominciata la piagatura.
Stigmate come se fossi santa.

E non c'è soluzione finchè porto i maledetti assorbenti. In effetti un farmacista mi aveva proposto di  provare il mooncup ma mi sono raccapricciata.
Cioè.
Una coppetta raccatta sangue in silicone che ti metti nella patata (una roba tipo imbutino per  farla semplice) che serve come...scolo di sangue refluo?
Tipo grondaia? E che ovviamente devi togliere e sciacquare ogni tot?
Comodo immagino.
Poi per niente schifoso se hai le mestruazioni a pezzi. Che magari tappano pure la canula del mooncup.
A rischio esondazione per alcune tipe.

:bleah:


Va beh. Al limite mi cade. Tanto è una roba inutile adesso.

Ufficio.
Mille documenti. Sto facendo la burocrate e non capisco una cippa.
In più c'è un problema con un altro fornitore che non ci consegnerà della roba prima di, e questo comporta per lui una penale pesante e bla bla bla.
E meno male che c'è la libera circolazione di merci in europa, perchè se non ci fosse sto materiale ci arriverebbe fra 300 anni.

Di Manager nessuna nuova. Non scrive. Nè per lavoro nè per privato. Io nemmeno. E va benissimo così.
Da quando ho visto la luce sulla via dei trans e ho realizzato che se la tira...la mia immagine di lui ha avuto un altra incrinatura.
Ma non perchè se la tira in sè.
Sul lavoro fa benissimo, è davvero bravo. Ha i super attributi e non ci piove.
Ma non se l' è mai tirata da figo alla Rocco Siffredi.
Non ha mai gonfiato il petto  camminato da modello.
Non ha mai fatto battute lievemente erotiche.
Ora lo fa. Fa tutte queste cose.
Presupponendo di essere un grande scopatore. Come se avesse l'uccellaccio d'oro.

Minchia. L'ho fatto sentire proprio uomo. Immeritatamente direbbe il maestro Lothar. 

Ma chissà perchè fa lo stronzo emotivo solo fuori dal motel mentre dentro diventa puccio man.

La cosa mi interessa poco.
Ho visto la luce sulla via dei trans ho detto e Manager non brilla più molto ai miei occhi.
E quindi sopendo ogni giudizio ciularino. (tanto...)


Mi sa che domani si fa vivo.

Chissà se mi ha portato qualcos'altro di Chanel 5 da Parigi...
C'è giusto l'Elixir quello che...:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Maggio 2012)

non è da tutti a giocare a indiani ... non ho capito una cosa ... l'imbuto serve per schizzare il sangue sulle pareti? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt2799 ha detto:
			
		

> non è da tutti a giocare a indiani ... non ho capito una cosa ... *l'imbuto serve per schizzare il sangue sulle pareti?* :rotfl:



Non ci avevo pensato!
Ora lo compro! (Quib. Splatter pure tu però...:mrgreen


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2800 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ci avevo pensato!
> Ora lo compro! (Quib. Splatter pure tu però...:mrgreen


Una volta pieno lo monti su un aerografo e ci disegni un bel drago rosso sul muro dell'ufficio!


----------



## Cattivik (25 Maggio 2012)

Alle 7.15 uno beve il caffè... Si stiracchia... Assapora sia con l'olfatto che con il gusto una brioches fresca... Magari un succo fresco....

Cose per voi umani... Io leggo il blog di Tebe... Ora sono pronto ad affrontare la giornata!

Cattivik

P.S. Ma se attacchiamo un tubo all'imbuto e poi lo portiamo in una sacca su di un'asta con le rotelle e poi dalla sacca sempre con un tubo con un ago...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2806 ha detto:
			
		

> Alle 7.15 uno beve il caffè... Si stiracchia... Assapora sia con l'olfatto che con il gusto una brioches fresca... Magari un succo fresco....
> 
> Cose per voi umani... Io leggo il blog di Tebe... Ora sono pronto ad affrontare la giornata!
> 
> ...


iniezione del drago rosso?


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Vi avverto voi lì sopra. Se mi date corda sullo splatter siete rovinati.
Non avete idea del raccapriccio che posso raggiungere.

Siete avvertiti signori.
:diavoletto:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2809 ha detto:
			
		

> Vi avverto voi lì sopra. Se mi date corda sullo splatter siete rovinati.
> Non avete idea del raccapriccio che posso raggiungere.
> 
> Siete avvertiti signori.
> :diavoletto:


Quando avrai aerografato il drago sul muro dell'ufficio fagli una foto e postala qui! :mrgreen:


----------



## darkside (25 Maggio 2012)

oppure puoi farci un Bloody Mary e offrirlo a manager...sai il ferro fa bene:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2819 ha detto:
			
		

> oppure puoi farci un Bloody Mary e offrirlo a manager...sai il ferro fa bene:rotfl::rotfl:


hai ragione!
Infatti Mattia ama il the al tampax.
Quello all' O.B. non tanto ma il tampax proprio lo adora.


----------



## Eliade (25 Maggio 2012)

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------

